# Anajet vs DTG HM1 vs T-Jet Blazer



## needaprint (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi All,

new to this forum and have been doing alot of reading over the past few threads, etc. We are a digital printing company who do leaflets, business cards, banners, etc. We are UK based and have found the disti's for this equipment but we are no-where near any of them.

We want to enter into the DTG market and start offering t-shirts on a light scale for retail customers, parties, corporate events, etc

We would also like a machine that will work on mouse mats, hats and golf balls. From the three mentioned in the title which do people think would suit what we are doing? We want to option of white ink for 1-10 runs off dark garments. We won't be doing the large runs through the dtg printers for dark garments.

Any ideas or suggestions on them? What options should we go for with them? 

BTW brilliant forums you have here.


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

The Anajet is a great printer, but can't print anything that isn't flat as they don't have the platens. yet. For dark and black tee's there great.
John


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

needaprint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We would also like a machine that will work on mouse mats, hats and golf balls. From the three mentioned in the title which do people think would suit what we are doing? We want to option of white ink for 1-10 runs off dark garments. We won't be doing the large runs through the dtg printers for dark garments.
> 
> ...



The T-Jet Blazers offer golf ball attachments and cap attachments. Mouse pads can be held and printed on the standard shirt holders.

Harry


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The dtg is also capable of printing on all of the listed items in your post. I myself have the hm1 and absolutley love it  Here is a really great thread from owners of each and what they think of their machines, and why they bought them http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html, it should be a good read to see what the feedback from the owners is  If you have any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## bb2112 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bobbielee---What wheel are you refering?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Gina, I am not sure I understand the question  I dont recall writing about a wheel.


----------

